# Does the Bible Explain Why Black Women Tend to Have Shorter Hair?



## Muse (Dec 1, 2010)

*The Bible Explains Why Black Women Tend to Have Shorter Hair*

Didn't know if this should go here or on the hair side. I will start by saying that I believe the blacks, Native Americans, and Hispanics all make up the 12 tribes of Israel and not the ones over in Israel now. I have been following the Gathering of Christ Church for a couple of months and was watching a video that they did. In it they give the scripture Isaiah 3:16(starting) to explain that the Most High placed a scab on the head of the black woman because of her rebellion. She could once grow hair easily to her feet but not after He did that. 

If you don't believe that we are the daughters of Zion then I guess this scripture won't mean much to you but if you do believe it then maybe it's food for thought.

Here's the video: ANGELS AND HOLIDAYS, REMEMBER AHAYAH gatheringofchrist on USTREAM. Educational

You can skip to 19:35 if you want to get straight to the hair part.

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Uber (Dec 1, 2010)

i remember reading somewhere towards the end of the old testament something about , I wish I knew where I read that but it was basically when God was upset with all that we were doing. I read this about the same time I started seriously taking care of my hair, a bit of coincedence. I 'll repost it if I read it again


----------



## Uber (Dec 1, 2010)

it basically said something on the lines of "and their hair will not grow" due to all the idol worship etcetc.


----------



## Uber (Dec 1, 2010)

I also remember thinking to check if the people who were being spoken about were black but I did not check and figured it must be us because we have trouble looking after our hair. From memory I do not think it distinguished between men or women either

can't watch the vid yet as i am working

o right didn't read your post properly either but it was probably isaiah i was reading!!


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 1, 2010)

Interesting opinions OP. I cannot say I have ever heard this before but cannot refute it at this time either. I do know there are Jewish ppl of (mixed) African descent but also believe the 12 tribes to be comprised of more groups than the ethnicities you listed above. Maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## Coffee (Dec 1, 2010)

I can't remember where I read this, but our hair was kinky and wouldn't grow because it helped to protect our head from the hot desert sun. If I can find it or remember where I read it, I will post it.


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 1, 2010)

Isaiah 3 mentions women of Zion. It says nothing about women of Zion being Black or dark skinned. Why is "women of Zion" interpreted to mean "Black women"?


----------



## Muse (Dec 1, 2010)

I use to think that too Coffee but what about the other races living in very hot climates. Their hair still grows long.


----------



## Muse (Dec 1, 2010)

Pooh there is definitely more research that has to be done on the part of the reader. I realize that I kinda took it out context in relation to who the daughters of Zion are but the brothers in the video did a very in depth teaching on who the 12 tribes are today according to the Bible and other historical books (Hebrewism in West Africa, Babylon to Timbuktu, Lost Tribes and the Promised Lands-reading that now-as well as others.) That's why I said if you don't believe we are the daughters of Zion then it may mean nothing to you. No it doesn't out right say that they were black in that verse but I have found that with the Bible you have to look in one place and then another and another to be able to make connections and then you can go back to the verse and say "Ok I know who they are."

Here's the video on the 12 tribes if you are interested. YouTube - The 12 Tribes Of Israel 1of16

But yes had I saw this post before studying with these brothers I would have asked the same question you did.


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 1, 2010)

@Muse,

I haven't checked out the videos yet since I'm at work right now, but the concept of race (Black people and White people) is a social construct and man-made. It's based on skin color and certain physical features, not necessarily where you are from. Being Black is not an ethnicity or nationality. There is no way anyone can say these women of Zion are considered Black women like today no matter how much research these "brothers" who created these videos or anyone else have done. Even among the Black race today there is much diversity and differences in color and physical features.

But I will check out these videos when I get home whenever I find the time to look at them.


----------



## Muse (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you Poohbear for keeping an open mind and checking out the vids when you get a chance. Let me know what you think about the 12 Tribe series.

ETA: They certainly do a better job of breaking it down than I have here. I posted the videos too because I want them to speak for themselves.


----------



## empressaja (Dec 1, 2010)

This puzzles me. Why would "daughters of Zion" be thought to the black women? When daughters of Zion is used in the New Testament it means bride of Christ?  In the old testament the captive Jews with no specification of gender. If this is what "daughters of Zion" mean how does that effect the way the phrase is utilized throughout the entire Word of God? What I am saying is if this is what this means, then every time this phrase is used the writer would have been speaking of  the black woman??

I will watch the videos but the implications here are very puzzling.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 1, 2010)

Coffee said:


> I can't remember where I read this, but our hair was kinky and wouldn't grow because it helped to protect our head from the hot desert sun. If I can find it or remember where I read it, I will post it.





Muse said:


> I use to think that too Coffee but what about the other races living in very hot climates. Their hair still grows long.



The two of you are correct...    Black hair is not short in terms of length, it is tightly coiled as protection from the extreme heat and sun.  

Black hair is not short because it cannot grow long, it's due to the fact that the natural oils cannot go 'up' which tends to leave the hair dry and prone to breakage.   'Black' Hair is always growing, it's the preserving the rest of the hair from damage which hinders the length [with straight hair, the oils go down more hair protection from dryness and breakage].


----------



## empressaja (Dec 1, 2010)

Shimmie said:


> The two of you are correct...    Black hair is not short in terms of length, it is tightly coiled as protection from the extreme heat and sun.
> 
> Black hair is not short because it cannot grow long, it's due to the fact that the natural oils cannot go 'up' which tends to leave the hair dry and prone to breakage.   'Black' Hair is always growing, it's the preserving the rest of the hair from damage which hinders the length [with straight hair, the oils go down more hair protection from dryness and breakage].



I agree with this and our brothers and sisters around the world show that we can have long hair we have been for centuries. And what does that say to the other ethnicities that do not grow hair to their feet. But i have to disagree with it being coily to protect from extreme heat and sun, because their are other places on the earth that get just as hot or hotter and their does not grow coily but straight. I think God made us all different for a reason, but the reason our hair has been ostracized has more to do with mans general wicked nature . The nature birthed so many ugly things attempts to colonize, the slave trade etc.... Man's tendency to exalt himself and think it better than the next.

We are made in HIS image.......


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 1, 2010)

No, that is not in the Bible. Please don't believe this.


----------



## MaryJane3000 (Dec 1, 2010)

Soooo in Isiah 3:16 the daughters of Zion were basically prostitutes....so this means black women are .....? If there's a scab on our head that supposed to stop us from having long hair then no amount of healthy hair care practices could go against the curse the Lord put on us. So in my opinion that's not us....


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 1, 2010)

Muse said:


> Thank you Poohbear for keeping an open mind and checking out the vids when you get a chance. Let me know what you think about the 12 Tribe series.
> 
> ETA: They certainly do a better job of breaking it down than I have here. I posted the videos too because I want them to speak for themselves.


Hey Muse... I just finished listening to these two guys in the Angels and Holidays video. It was hard to follow in the very beginning, didn't make sense or it was over my head, maybe because he started out with the Apocrypha. Also, these men have a scary off-putting type of nature to them. I don't know how to explain it. I somewhat agreed with a few points near the middle of the video...

But anyway, I will have to respectfully disagree with his interpretation of 1 Corinthians 11:15 around the 20:00 minute mark. That verse simply says if a woman has long hair, it is her glory and given to her as a covering. Period. That's it. He just came out of no where with the whole ramble about Isaiah 3 referring to our sisters and Asian women selling Black women hair because of a curse that was put on Black women because they started becoming hardy and going against their men. That is NO WHERE in the Bible!  I stopped listening to the video after he said all that mess. I believe he may have had a bad experience with a Black woman who went against him, or he has some type of grudge or bad idea about Black women like all these articles, videos, and tv shows have expressed that have been going around lately.


----------



## divya (Dec 1, 2010)

Women of African descent have had long hair since the beginning. Our hair is simply curly, from loose to tight.

Regarding the grouping of people: 

No groups were called "black" before European colonization and slavery times. Africans had different cultures/ethnic groups then and still do today. 

The term "Hispanic" was developed by the U.S. government a few decades ago. All the term means is "Spanish-speaking." There are "Hispanics" who are completely of European descent. Some Argentineans, for example, are only a few generations out of Germany or Sweden. Other "Hispanics" are Amerindian or mixed of Amerindian and European heritage. I've heard the theory that "black," "Hispanics," and Native Americans" are the 12 tribes of Israel and that "whites" are not included. However, many Hispanics are "white." So the theory contradicts itself in my understanding. 

Native Americans identified by their particular cultures/ethnic groups.

_____________

Beyond that, the assertions made can be proven incorrect very easily.

What about the African continent? There are lots of women there with long hair. And what is he talking about with West Indies? There are tons of West Indian women with long hair. The West Indies is a region made up of different peoples, including Africans, East Indians, Chinese, Syrians and Amerindians. Are you telling me none of these people have long hair because they are in the West Indies? There are plenty women there with long hair.  Travel or just some simply research would make a huge difference. 

The ideas being asserted in the video are not Biblical and nonsensical.


----------



## Muse (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you all for your responses. Though I agree and disagree with some comments made I won't go through and refute them all as the purpose was to put it out there and see what everyone thought. Thanks!


----------



## Muse (Dec 2, 2010)

Poohbear said:


> * Also, these men have a scary off-putting type of nature to them*. I don't know how to explain it. I somewhat agreed with a few points near the middle of the video...



Wow really Pooh? I got the total opposite from them. They're not polished up but I have learned so much from them, enough to make me put away sins I was holding on so dearly to. Something I never got from conventional preachers in churches. Thanks for at least viewing and giving your thoughts, much appreciated.


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 2, 2010)

Lionchaser29 said:


> I agree with this and our brothers and sisters around the world show that we can have long hair we have been for centuries. And what does that say to the other ethnicities that do not grow hair to their feet. *But i have to disagree with it being coily to protect from extreme heat and sun, because their are other places on the earth that get just as hot or hotter and their does not grow coily but straight.* I think God made us all different for a reason, but the reason our hair has been ostracized has more to do with mans general wicked nature . The nature birthed so many ugly things attempts to colonize, the slave trade etc.... Man's tendency to exalt himself and think it better than the next.
> 
> We are made in HIS image.......


This is not an argument but rather a question. In the case of the hot climates, wouldn't the moisture level or lack thereof over time contribute to coiliness? For example, the South American Natives who live near the Equator live in the rain forest where it is very hot but unlike a similar part of the African continent it is wet/humid. I think other things like altitude and sea level would play into this as well (physical features and God giving our bodies the ability to adapt to our environment somewhat). We probably had hair/ health problems recently as a result of being unhealthy as slaves here. You know our ancestors weren't being treated properly from a medical, emotional, nutritional, or physical standpoint. We all know how important it is to nourish ourselves from the inside out. Who wouldn't have short hair, brittle nairs, and God knows what else after witnessing some of the horrors they endured?erplexed
ITA with your points about God making us different for reasons. I also agree with you about their hair growing long and coily for centuries. I was looking at something on Wikipedia the other day that showed black girls from the 1800s with waist length coily hair. Imagine if they used a CHI? He is just uber creative like that and I for one love it!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 2, 2010)

Prudent1 said:


> This is not an argument but rather a question. In the case of the hot climates, wouldn't the moisture level or lack thereof over time contribute to coiliness? For example, the South American Natives who live near the Equator live in the rain forest where it is very hot but unlike a similar part of the African continent it is wet/humid. I think other things like altitude and sea level would play into this as well (physical features and God giving our bodies the ability to adapt to our environment somewhat). We probably had hair/ health problems recently as a result of being unhealthy as slaves here. You know our ancestors weren't being treated properly from a medical, emotional, nutritional, or physical standpoint. We all know how important it is to nourish ourselves from the inside out. Who wouldn't have short hair, brittle nairs, and God knows what else after witnessing some of the horrors they endured?erplexed
> ITA with your points about God making us different for reasons. I also agree with you about their hair growing long and coily for centuries. I was looking at something on Wikipedia the other day that showed black girls from the 1800s with waist length coily hair.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 2, 2010)

Muse said:


> Wow really Pooh? I got the total opposite from them. They're not polished up but I have learned so much from them, enough to make me put away sins I was holding on so dearly to. Something I never got from conventional preachers in churches. Thanks for at least viewing and giving your thoughts, much appreciated.



Yeah. I think it may have to do with their eyes or their blank facial expression. I don't know. I haven't listened to any other of their videos yet about putting away sin. This was the only one I've listened to so far.


----------



## Guitarhero (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: The Bible Explains Why Black Women Tend to Have Shorter Hair*



Muse said:


> Didn't know if this should go here or on the hair side. I will start by saying that I believe the blacks, Native Americans, and Hispanics all make up the 12 tribes of Israel and not the ones over in Israel now. I have been following the Gathering of Christ Church for a couple of months and was watching a video that they did. In it they give the scripture Isaiah 3:16(starting) to explain that the Most High placed a scab on the head of the black woman because of her rebellion. She could once grow hair easily to her feet but not after He did that.
> 
> If you don't believe that we are the daughters of Zion then I guess this scripture won't mean much to you but if you do believe it then maybe it's food for thought.
> 
> ...



Hair is kinky to protect it from the hot sun.  It protects from skin cancer and stroke.  It also allows the head to cool down and the rest of the body stay cool.  

How to say this without causing strife...Jews are not a race, they are a people linked to G-d and His Torah (law).  Jews look like their resident population as they inmixed throughout the world.  Now, if someone isn't Jewish, then he's not Jewish.  End of story.  Religion defines a Jew.  Birth defines a 1/2 Jew.  Birth and religion define an halachic Jew.  And sometimes, just birth, if the Jew is an atheist....still Jewish.  It's not got anything to do with how someone looks or where they are born.  However, if you have the Cohen gene, guess what, you are a descendent of the Leviim...tribe of Levi.  There are Jews and there are Israelites (descendants of Jews) but the two are not the same.  I truly wish that people understood this.  There's no better way to get information than from a first-hand source...the people themselves.  Such a complicated issue that cannot be explained and elaborated on in just 1 post, not even a few.  You're talking 3,500 hears of history.

As far as scabs?  How do you explain someone 1/2 Black?  How do you explain a mixed-race "Black" who has hair down to the ankles?  Wouldn't the curse make one half of the cranium nappy and short and the other 1/2 straight and long?   What about 100% Black women on this board and beyond whose hair is down to their butts (all over Africa...yes, indeed) if you straightened it with a hotcomb...and it's natural and kinky?  What about Black Jewish women with straight hair down to their knees?  How did they miss the supposed curse?  Honestly, this is truly a misrepresentation of G-d and His Word and I'm sorry that you have been horribly misinformed and misled to believe this racist stuff...against White Jews and against Black women.   (I hope you don't believe it...)


----------



## Guitarhero (Dec 2, 2010)

> *it was basically when God was upset with all that we were doing.*


We?  I know I wasn't doing it, whatever it was because I wasn't around at that time and I'm definitely a descendant of Jews (Sefardic...that's Iberian or Spanish Jews) and people who used to be Jews from Africa (that would be Fulani people).  I'm also Native.  That's my ethnic identification, just I'm mixed blood.  I'm Native American and those fullbloods weren't Jews.  Not at all. 

Perhaps people don't know how to put that part of scripture into historical context? It would have been the people during a set period of time and would have been a temporary judgment.  

Please see:

Isaiah 3 - Jamison, Fausset Brown Commentary Critical and Explanatory on the Whole Bible

*17. smite with a scab*--literally "make bald," namely, by disease. 
*discover*--cause  them to suffer the greatest indignity that can befall female captives,  namely to be stripped naked, and have their persons exposed ( Isaiah 47:3 ; compare with  Isaiah 20:4 ).

I'm going to watch this vid...but I most likely already know whose producing it.  What about them?  Short, kinky hair....growing down to the knees?  Well, if you grew locs?    Why this take on Black women?  It's truly yet another slight.  Mind you, they don't talk about Black men shirking their responsibilities to their families...but scabs on Black women's heads.  Um, I don't have no scabs!

@Uber, this was not truly addressed to you....just in general for the discussion...you just raised a point I wished to touch upon ....


----------



## Muse (Dec 10, 2010)

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> We?  I know I wasn't doing it, whatever it was because I wasn't around at that time and I'm definitely a descendant of Jews (Sefardic...that's Iberian or Spanish Jews) and people who used to be Jews from Africa (that would be Fulani people).  I'm also Native.  That's my ethnic identification, just I'm mixed blood.  I'm Native American and those fullbloods weren't Jews.  Not at all.
> 
> Perhaps people don't know how to put that part of scripture into historical context? It would have been the people during a set period of time and would have been a temporary judgment.
> 
> ...



Umm...actually they do have a video series on that.


----------



## mostamaziing (Dec 10, 2010)

Uber said:


> it basically said something on the lines of "and their hair will not grow" due to all the idol worship etcetc.



say whaaa!! o_0


----------



## Urban (Jan 5, 2011)

No. Just no. Why do people like to believe that the entire continent of Africa has the climate of one big scorching desert. It doesn't! A lot of countries, like where I come from in Southern Africa don't even get as hot as some of the temperature experienced in some states in the US or here in Australia. 

So tell me, why didn't people in these other regions also develop kinky hair. Seeing as there are hotter climates there and kinky hair develops to protect from heat.


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 5, 2011)

why do people believe that africans are monolothic? There is so much diversity in Africa in skin tone, facial features and hair texture/length and I wish people knew and accepted that. Now we should believe that we are cursed to have short hair even though this board proves that it is how we treat our hair that is the problem and not something innate? Moisturize and protect your ends and you will have long hair. The End.  It's not some mystery of hitting the DNA lottery.  

I JUST CAN"T


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: The Bible Explains Why Black Women Tend to Have Shorter Hair*



Muse said:


> Didn't know if this should go here or on the hair side. I will start by saying that I believe the blacks, Native Americans, and Hispanics all make up the 12 tribes of Israel and not the ones over in Israel now. I have been following the Gathering of Christ Church for a couple of months and was watching a video that they did. In it they give the scripture *Isaiah 3:16(starting) to explain that the Most High placed a scab on the head of the black woman because of her rebellion.* She could once grow hair easily to her feet but not after He did that.
> 
> If you don't believe that we are the daughters of Zion then I guess this scripture won't mean much to you but if you do believe it then maybe it's food for thought.
> 
> ...


This really pisses me off. Really. Call me a heathen and a blasphemer but it does.


----------



## MissMasala5 (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: The Bible Explains Why Black Women Tend to Have Shorter Hair*



~Sparklingflame~ said:


> This really pisses me off. Really. *Call me a heathen and a blasphemer* but it does.



Well...you _do_ have long hair


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: The Bible Explains Why Black Women Tend to Have Shorter Hair*



MissMasala5 said:


> Well...you _do_ have long hair


I hatechoo!!


But...you do too.  Whens the update????


----------



## MissMasala5 (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: The Bible Explains Why Black Women Tend to Have Shorter Hair*



Muse said:


> Didn't know if this should go here or on the hair side. I will start by saying that I believe the blacks, Native Americans, and Hispanics all make up the 12 tribes of Israel and not the ones over in Israel now. I have been following the Gathering of Christ Church for a couple of months and was watching a video that they did. In it they give the scripture Isaiah 3:16(starting) to explain that the Most High placed a scab on the head of the black woman because of her rebellion. She could once grow hair easily to her feet but not after He did that.
> 
> If you don't believe that we are the daughters of Zion then I guess this scripture won't mean much to you but if you do believe it then maybe it's food for thought.
> 
> ...



Very interesting, OP, I have never heard of this  before. Can't really agree with it, but it is interesting, nonetheless.



~Sparklingflame~ said:


> I hatechoo!!
> 
> 
> But...you do too.  Whens the update????



I'm going to post pics of my next RS this weekend. I'll put a pic in my siggy.


----------



## Country gal (Jan 5, 2011)

Interesting post.


----------



## nicolesanjuan (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: The Bible Explains Why Black Women Tend to Have Shorter Hair*

Can't say that I agree, if that were the case then ALL black women would have baldness, which is what the scripture is actually saying "the LORD will make their scalps bald....there are other persuasians that have been afflicted with actual "alopecia", which is what this scripture is talking about here, where he has afflicted them with an actual disease or illness because of their rebellion...

We know that God does not is a merciful God and does not afflict forever, Jeremiah 3:12 NIV
Go, proclaim this message toward the north: " 'Return, faithless Israel,' declares the LORD, 'I will frown on you no longer, for I am merciful,' declares the LORD, 'I will not be angry forever."..

Therefore to say that he has afflicted me, because I am a descendent of a rebellious people, is not the God I serve...he says in Jeremiah 29 "In those days people will no longer say, 'The fathers have eaten sour grapes, and the children's teeth are set on edge.' 30 Instead,everyone will die for his own sin, whoever eats sour grapes--his own teeth will be set on edge.  31 "The time is coming," declares the LORD, "when I will make a new covenant with the house of Israel and with the house of Judah..

I can have long hair...because I am no longer under the curse....


Happy Praying,
Nicole


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 5, 2011)

Taking a strip of text outside of it's context to use as the basis of an arguement is faulty at best.  

I.Just.Can't. at that entire video.


----------



## diadall (Jan 5, 2011)

If someone belives there is a bibical reason they have short hair then they should just stop trying to gain length.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: The Bible Explains Why Black Women Tend to Have Shorter Hair*



Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> Hair is kinky to protect it from the hot sun.  It protects from skin cancer and stroke.  It also allows the head to cool down and the rest of the body stay cool.
> 
> As far as scabs?  How do you explain someone 1/2 Black?  How do you explain a mixed-race "Black" who has hair down to the ankles?  Wouldn't the curse make one half of the cranium nappy and short and the other 1/2 straight and long?   What about 100% Black women on this board and beyond whose hair is down to their butts (all over Africa...yes, indeed) if you straightened it with a hotcomb...and it's natural and kinky?  What about Black Jewish women with straight hair down to their knees?  How did they miss the supposed curse?  Honestly, this is truly a misrepresentation of G-d and His Word and I'm sorry that you have been horribly misinformed and misled to believe this racist stuff...against White Jews and against Black women.   (I hope you don't believe it...)


This summed up my thoughts. Thnx for saving me the keystrokes.


----------



## diadall (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: The Bible Explains Why Black Women Tend to Have Shorter Hair*



Muse said:


> Didn't know if this should go here or on the hair side. I will start by saying that I believe the *blacks, Native Americans, and Hispanics* all make up the 12 tribes of Israel and not the ones over in Israel now. I have been following the Gathering of Christ Church for a couple of months and was watching a video that they did. In it they give the scripture Isaiah 3:16(starting) to explain that the Most High placed a scab on the head of the black woman because of her rebellion. She could once grow hair easily to her feet but not after He did that.
> 
> If you don't believe that we are the daughters of Zion then I guess this scripture won't mean much to you but if you do believe it then maybe it's food for thought.
> 
> ...


 
Most people (and I am one of them) belive that there are three races that make up all other races.  Mongoloids, Negroids and Caucasians.

All of the other races are combinations of those three over thousands of years.  That is why you look as some races and see traits of others. Have you ever seen an Asian person with black features?


----------



## MissMasala5 (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: The Bible Explains Why Black Women Tend to Have Shorter Hair*



diadall said:


> Most people (and I am one of them) belive that *there are three races that make up all other races.  Mongoloids, Negroids and Caucasians.*
> 
> All of the other races are combinations of those three over thousands of years.  That is why you look as some races and see traits of others. Have you ever seen an Asian person with black features?



Or, that there is one race, Negroids, and everyone else is a subset from that one?


----------



## Guitarhero (Jan 5, 2011)

Urban said:


> No. Just no. Why do people like to believe that the entire continent of Africa has the climate of one big scorching desert. It doesn't! A lot of countries, like where I come from in Southern Africa don't even get as hot as some of the temperature experienced in some states in the US or here in Australia.
> 
> So tell me, why didn't people in these other regions also develop kinky hair. Seeing as there are hotter climates there and kinky hair develops to protect from heat.



For some reason, one of the African first people developed kinky hair and the other native African had straightish hair.  I guess with inmixing, most have curly to kinky.  I  personally know that Africa is not all hot and desert-like.  It's neither all jungle but has temperate climates, desert, tropical etc. all over.  I guess that, in the migration of the peoples, their features mostly remained.  How does one explain dark-skinned Innuit in the North Pole?


----------



## aribell (Jan 6, 2011)

The issue I usually have with commentaries that specify certain groups of people as being under God's curse to explain certain characteristics/experiences they've had is our inability to judge who has really been more evil than other people in the world.  If black women have this "scab" as a curse, why?  Of all the groups of people in the earth's history, what evils did black women do that were so great that the Lord had to specifically set out to punish them?  Also, I think that this type of theology in general can easily lend itself to justifying institutions like slavery.  It used to be taught in the US that slavery was justified because black people were under the curse of Ham (the dark skinned son of Noah.)

But what did Noah's son have to do with the _choice_ of Europeans to build boats, sail to Africa, kidnap and buy human beings, and make them their free labor?  Nothing.  And it wouldn't have existed had they not chosen to start it.  That institution existed because of greed.  Likewise, black women have curly hair of various textures due to environmental and genetic factors.  And it _can and does_ grow if you know how to care for it.  Black women are not subjected to balness if they educate themselves about what is better.


----------

